# Everybody wants a piece of the big guy...



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

It would seem that some people around here don't want to see a guy make some extra money. Although I am safe in my hardened bunker my poor Bulldozer isn't quite as lucky. m69c44 took it out of commission. Not to worry though. I have a crack team of mechanics working around the clock to get me back up and running. Thanks a lot bro!


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

...love the write up. The dozer is disabled...for now!

Excellent smokes.

Enjoy.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice - the Bolivar and JdN look great. Good job!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Very Nice indeed. That's a good lookin 5er!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice hit cliff:dribble:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice Hits .............


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Cool presentation of sticks!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Those JdN are tasty!! Nice job!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice job Cliff.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

geeee I wonder why people want a piece of the big guy


nice hit


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice...nice work.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Well targeted


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

No Dozin for the Dozer


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice Hit!!!


----------



## Barndog (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice hit.Enjoy.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

And again the Dozer is Dozed!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Poor Doozer!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice smackdown! Good lookin' sticks.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Dozer, I am beginning to feel a little bad for you.....BUT just a little


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> geeee I wonder why people want a piece of the big guy
> 
> nice hit


bigger target :lol:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice hit on the Dozer! Well-deserved!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Good job on the hit.


----------

